# Buying A CPU Under 60K, Need Help



## Gaurav 007 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Mid-High end CPU Under 60K*

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Games like Microsoft Flight, NFS MW 2012, Crisis 3, GTA IV & upcoming games at max settings.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Around 75,000

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No (Maybe later)

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 & 8 (both 64bit)
Top
5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: No, I currently have BenQ 24" LCD (1920 x 1080) 

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Everything excluding CPU

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Between 19 Dec to 1 Jan

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: No, it will be done by an assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: New Delhi, maybe if they are cheap if not then from flipkart.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: No


----------



## Gaurav 007 (Dec 7, 2012)

No one?


----------



## vkl (Dec 7, 2012)

Gaurav 007 said:


> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
> Ans: Games like Microsoft Flight, NFS MW 2012, Crisis 3, GTA IV & upcoming games at max settings.
> 
> 2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
> ...



Do you already have a CPU?If yes then mention so with the details of the CPU.
Mate,how can a config be suggested when you already have a CPU whose model is unknown to others.
Or do you mean something else by the CPU?


----------



## Myth (Dec 7, 2012)

I think OP means he wants all the contents of the *Cabinet*. cpu,mobo,gpu,psu,cabinet, etc etc.


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 7, 2012)

I think he means he wants to buy everything that is to there inside the cabinet but I am confused as well. OP correct me if I am wrong. Please make the answer of the bold part in vkl's post a little more specific.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 7, 2012)

Buddy, that is a printing mistake and stop your continuous posts regarding that . It is very much clear that he wants to buy the components inside the Cabinet and there are plenty of people who refer it as CPU. nikhilsharma007nikx, deleting your post.

Here goes my suggestion for you:-

Intel Core i5 3550 @ 12.5K (smcinternational.in)
MSI ZH77A-G41 @ 5.88K (Flipkart)
G-Skill RipjawX 4GB X 2 1600 MHz CL9 Kit @ 3K
WD Caviar Green 1TB SATA III 6 Gbps with 64MB Cache (WD10EARX) @ 4.1K
Cooler Master Elite 431 @ 3.4K
Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X OC with Boost @ 22K (From Kolkata)
Corsair GS600 PSU @ 4.7K
Logitech G100 Gaming Keyboard & Mouse Combo @ 1.6K
Asus 24X DVD R/W SATA @ 1K
APC 600VA UPS @ 2K

Total: 60.08K. Now for cheaper price of CPU and Graphics card, you can contact Vedant Computers, Kolkata which is offering best prices for the Graphics cards for now. Although they don't have an Online portal, they ship products once contacted through phone. Our Forum Member GamerAnand has bought his 130K from them.


----------



## Gaurav 007 (Dec 8, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, that is a printing mistake and stop your continuous posts regarding that . It is very much clear that he wants to buy the components inside the Cabinet and there are plenty of people who refer it as CPU. nikhilsharma007nikx, deleting your post.
> 
> Here goes my suggestion for you:-
> 
> ...



Thanks for reply & I want only the contents inside the cabinet(sorry for my mistake)
I'm getting an i5 3570 from a local shop for 12.6 K should I buy that?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 8, 2012)

Gaurav 007 said:


> Thanks for reply & I want only the contents inside the cabinet(sorry for my mistake)
> I'm getting an i5 3570 from a local shop for 12.6 K should I buy that?


hmm after considering other points and todays market price this price is good !! u should but it !


----------



## Gaurav 007 (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't know about Vedant Computers but Sapphire HD 7950 is out of stock in flipkart(the rate is 22K). Is MSI GTX 660 (2GB @ 16.7K) good? One more thing - Can you all suggest a good Blu-Ray drive(under 6K which can be saved from GTX 660)?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 8, 2012)

But at the same price, at 16.7K, Sapphire HD 7870 which is better than GTX 660, is available in Vedant. If you are interested then we can provide you the Phone Number and you can contact them.


----------



## Gaurav 007 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes you can give me the no. 
I was thinking to buy ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 @ 9.9K since is has USB 3.0 & PCI-E 3.0 too, can you suggest a good cabinet for this motherboard?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 9, 2012)

mobo is good as u wont overclock !!! and can u please give the budget for the cabinet ?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 10, 2012)

Gaurav 007, Here is the number.

033-221-29832
033-225-37597

The motherboard you've chosen is based on Z77 chipset which is required for overclocking. You need to use an Intel K series processor + Z77 motherboard for overclocking. Otherwise it will just behave like a normal H77 chipset based motherboard. The MSI H77 motherboard I've suggested does have USB 3.0 and SATA 6 Gbps. So you an go with it.


----------



## Gaurav 007 (Dec 10, 2012)

Is this mother board good? I may overclock the gpu and or cpu in the future.

My max budget for the cabinet is 6K
The site of the mobo says that non k processors can also be overclocked


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 10, 2012)

The mobo is very good,best value for money.

As for cabinets u can go for nzxt phantom 410,corsair 500r,cm 690 ii advanced or cm storm scout.


----------



## Ranger (Dec 11, 2012)

Add to that Antec 600 Mid-Tower as well. - 5.6K@IT Depot


----------



## Gaurav 007 (Dec 16, 2012)

I have decided to go with CM 690 II

Here is my final config (rates rounded off):

i5 3570 @ 13K
MSI GTX 660 @ 17K
ASrock Z77 Extreme 4 @ 10K
WD Caviar Green 1TB SATA III 6 Gbps with 64MB Cache (WD10EARX) @ 4K
Cooler Master 690 II @ 6K
Corsair GS600 PSU @ 5K
Asus 24X DVD R/W SATA @ 1K

RAM - Since there are single 8GB RAMS too so i would probably buy 1 single 8GB RAM, so which is the best 8GB RAM around the price tag of 3K ?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 16, 2012)

Buddy, the Graphics card you have chosen in way over priced and better options available on that price. I already suggested you earlier to get a Sapphire HD 7870 from Vedant Kolkata @ 16K + 4% vat = Rs 16640 which is more powerful than GTX 660.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2012)

Price of PSU is also high for around 500 INR.


----------



## Myth (Dec 16, 2012)

Gaurav 007 said:


> Is this mother board good? I may overclock the gpu and or cpu in the future.
> The site of the mobo says that non k processors can also be overclocked



Z77 mobo are meant for k series multiplier 'unlocked' intel processor. Non K-series proc's overclocking is very limited and not worth the effort in terms of performance gain. 
Save the 4k and purchase the mobo suggested by Cilius. (Or opt for a k-series proc)



Gaurav 007 said:


> I have decided to go with CM 690 II
> 
> Here is my final config (rates rounded off):
> 
> ...



gtx660 is not exactly vfm and definitely not worth it for 17k. If you have allocated 17k for gpu then add 4k (by opting for h77 mobo) and take a Sapphire 7950 from Vedant Kolkata. 

Corsair GS600 PSU @ 4,450


----------



## Gaurav 007 (Dec 17, 2012)

Here is my NEW final config (rates rounded off):

i5 3570 @ 13K
HD 7950 @ 22K
MSI ZH77A-G41 @ 6K
WD Caviar Green 1TB SATA III 6 Gbps with 64MB Cache (WD10EARX) @ 4K
Cooler Master 690 II @ 6K
Corsair GS600 PSU @ 5K
Asus 24X DVD R/W SATA @ 1K

ONLY RAM NEEDED NOW (1 X 8GB)


----------



## Cilus (Dec 17, 2012)

Which vesion of 690 II you are talking about...690 II Plus or 690 II advanced?


----------



## Gaurav 007 (Dec 18, 2012)

Usb 3.0 (Advanced)


----------



## Gaurav 007 (Dec 18, 2012)

Please suggest a good 8GB ram 
(Please suggest before 4 PM tomorrow)


----------



## gameranand (Dec 18, 2012)

G Skill Ripjaws 2*4 GB 1800 MHz


----------



## Gaurav 007 (Dec 19, 2012)

Good news - My dad said that this is your last computer that you will buy & so the budget got increased  (max 75K). Here is some changes:

i7 3770K instead of i5 3570
Corsair TX850 psu instead of GS 600
GPU - HD 7950 (GPU budget is same)
Ram -same
Motherboard - same
HDD - same
Cabinet - same

So should I buy or I need to make some changes?

PS: I would buy around Christmas.


----------



## Myth (Dec 20, 2012)

Cant use same mobo. K-series procs pair with z77 mobos.
PSU was good enough but opting for tx650 v2 is better now. 
Take a WD black.


----------



## Gaurav 007 (Dec 20, 2012)

Okay here is some changes:

i7 3770K
Corsair TX850 (In future if I want to use Crossfire then it would require 750 Watts)
GPU - Sapphire HD 7950 3GB
Ram - G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL)
Motherboard - ASRock Z77 Extreme4
HDD - WD Black (Is it an external HDD?) / Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Cabinet - CM 690 II


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 20, 2012)

I would suggest you to go for seasonic x760 instead of the tx 850,it is a fully modular psu and also 80+ gold.


----------



## Myth (Dec 20, 2012)

I should have asked before, but why i7 3770k ? i5-3570K is quite enough. 
Take an Asus Gene
Total the cost uptil now. Easier to modify items then. 
WD Black is internal.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

Avoid Asrock, in other thread a member is having really bad issues with Asrock mobo.


----------



## Gaurav 007 (Dec 20, 2012)

Now:

i5 3570K @16k
Corsair TX850 MPSU-850TXV2UK (or Seasonic x 760?) @ 8k
GPU - Sapphire HD 7950 3GB @ 22k
Ram - G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL) @3k
Motherboard - Asus Gene IV @ 14k
HDD - WD Black @~5k
Cabinet - CM 690 II @ 6k

Total = 74 K


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

^^ Looks good and as for PSU stick to Corsair.


----------



## Gaurav 007 (Dec 21, 2012)

One last thing, Is Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10) better than
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL) ?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 21, 2012)

G-Skill RipjawX series is excellent for overclocking compared to the Vengeance modules. Also they are known to run at tighter latency, resulting performance improvement. If you are not overclocking or tweaking the latency of the Ram then get which one is cheaper.


----------



## Gaurav 007 (Dec 21, 2012)

In Wikipedia, the Hi performance system requirements of Crysis 3 are an i7 processor, HD 7970 & 8GB RAM so I may overclock (GTA 5 May have more high system requirements).

PS: Can an overclocked HD 7950 beat GTX 670 ?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 21, 2012)

Gaurav 007 said:


> In Wikipedia, the Hi performance system requirements of Crysis 3 are an i7 processor, HD 7970 & 8GB RAM so I may overclock (GTA 5 May have more high system requirements).
> 
> PS: Can an overclocked HD 7950 beat GTX 670 ?


yep !!


----------



## Gaurav 007 (Dec 21, 2012)

And can an overclocked HD 7950 beat an overclocked GTX 670 ?


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 21, 2012)

i think gtx 670 does not overclock like hd7950


----------



## Myth (Dec 21, 2012)

Sapphire 7950: ~22k
Gigabyte 670 : ~25k


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 22, 2012)

Myth said:


> Sapphire 7950: ~22k
> Gigabyte 670 : ~25k



i dont think it is worth to spend 3k extra on gtx670


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 22, 2012)

Gaurav 007 said:


> And can an overclocked HD 7950 beat an overclocked GTX 670 ?


no never !!


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 22, 2012)

Gaurav 007 said:


> Now:
> 
> i5 3570K @16k
> Corsair TX850 MPSU-850TXV2UK (or Seasonic x 760?) @ 8k
> ...



better get asus maximus v gene for 14.3k at primeabgb


----------



## Gaurav 007 (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm not going to buy a DVD drive now (since I have 2) but will buy a Blu Ray drive some time later so can anyone suggest a good one(but not LG) around 6k ?


----------



## Gaurav 007 (Dec 25, 2012)

Gaurav 007 said:


> Now:
> 
> i5 3570K @16k
> Corsair TX850 MPSU-850TXV2UK (or Seasonic x 760?) @ 8k
> ...



I was thinking to replace Asus Maximus Gene with Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 (8K) & buy a HD 7970 for ~28K


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 25, 2012)

I would recommend you to go for asus  z77 v pro or gigabyte z77x-ud3h as they are atx mobos,stick to 7950,once overclocked there is hardly any difference between 7950 & 7970.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 25, 2012)

Gaurav 007 said:


> I was thinking to replace Asus Maximus Gene with Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 (8K) & buy a HD 7970 for ~28K


you can go that way... but i think if you get a good Z77 board like asus p8z77 v pro than you can crossfir later with dual hd7950..


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 25, 2012)

Gaurav 007 said:


> I was thinking to replace Asus Maximus Gene with Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 (8K) & buy a HD 7970 for ~28K



Not a good overclocker, cooling is of concern when oveclocking  to over 4.5 Ghz. Better stick to a Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H  and i5 3570/3470 and an HD 7970. But if you have to overclock look at a Gigabyte G1 Sniper M3 and the 3570K.


----------



## Myth (Dec 25, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> no never !!



I am not too sure about this. 7950 OCs really well. 
*still looking for comparisons with latest drivers. Any help would be appreciated*


----------



## Gaurav 007 (Dec 25, 2012)

What about ASRock extreme4 ? If in furture would I be able to do crossfire with 2 HD 7970's ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 25, 2012)

^^ will you run multi monitors in future ? If no then there is no point in getting a HD 7970 CF. If you do that you will look as funny as me running GF210 with a TX850V2UK!!! Dont waste money unnecessarily.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 25, 2012)

^^ +1 to that.


----------



## Gaurav 007 (Dec 25, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> ^^ will you run multi monitors in future ? If no then there is no point in getting a HD 7970 CF. If you do that you will look as funny as me running GF210 with a TX850V2UK!!! Dont waste money unnecessarily.



Probably no, but I asked to confirm that 2 X HD 7970 can give a performance equal to the coming ( a long time ) HD 9000 series (assuming that they are PCI E 4.0 & PCI E 4.0 motherboards are very expensive).


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 26, 2012)

As of now, PCIE series is a gimmick brother.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 27, 2012)

Gaurav 007 said:


> Probably no, but I asked to confirm that 2 X HD 7970 can give a performance equal to the coming ( a long time ) HD 9000 series (assuming that they are PCI E 4.0 & PCI E 4.0 motherboards are very expensive).



If you think that way then you will never be able to buy a computer. Things will change and evolve but that shoudnt stop you from getting what you "need" at the moment.


----------



## Gaurav 007 (Dec 27, 2012)

CM 690 II was not available in all of the stores that I went to & was out of stock in Flipkart too. What should I do now?


----------



## Myth (Dec 27, 2012)

Where are you ?

Try this : Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced (USB 3.0 version) RC-692A-KWN5 Mid

There are like 4-5 CM 69X cabinets. Which one do you want ?


----------



## Gaurav 007 (Dec 27, 2012)

Myth said:


> Where are you ?


I live in New Delhi.



> Try this : Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced (USB 3.0 version) RC-692A-KWN5 Mid


Yes I want to buy USB 3.0 version but it is cheaper in Mdcomputers(@5.2K)

I think I should buy this: Nzxt Phantom 410

It looks really good.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 27, 2012)

dude go to nehru place...
try smc, cost to cost, computer empire, mass computers, vipin imports or pl.



Gaurav 007 said:


> I think I should buy this Nzxt Phantom 410
> It looks really good.


sure it does that one is available in mass computers for around 6k


----------



## Gaurav 007 (Jan 1, 2013)

I buyed everything from Nehru place.


----------

